# Ozark - Dothan - Troy - Enterprise, AL



## jlandreth (Jan 18, 2009)

I moved here from Tampa, FL a couple months ago and I'm looking for a gaming group. I'm up for playing any game. I tried to locate my friendly  neighborhood game shop and was shocked to discover that between Panama City and Montgomery is a dead zone! Help me! I'm willing to travel for a weekend game.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote (Jan 21, 2009)

Dead zone?  Man, you are not kidding!  That is dead-center of the Bible belt.  I was born in Dothan.  I haven't lived there in over 20 years, but I can recall summer trips to the grandparents' and not being able to find gaming gear even at Waldenbooks in the big mall.

So, I'm probably of no help to you.  Sorry, but you do have my sympathy.

I remember seeing a VLARP group in Enterprise a couple of years ago.  Maybe check out the White Wolf game club registry?  I think that's where I saw it.  Those folks might at least be able to point you to some other gamers if LARPing is not your thing.


----------



## JR80! (May 20, 2009)

*Hey*

I just moved to Enterprise, and although I've barely played (one campaign with some friends) I have been looking to try to find people around this area up for some game. I prefer star wars universe, just because that's all I know, but I'm open to try new stuff. If you don't mind someone who barely knows what they are doing and all, I can try to find others at work.


----------

